# More Louisiana madness



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I can’t get over this latest stunt. Typical Louisiana.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My only experience in LA is rotations at JRTC, but what the hell is up with this place? Y'all make Florida look sane sometimes.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I love this state. It will be my home for my entire time on this earth. But I often just cannot understand how things like this can be allowed to happen.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> But I often just cannot understand how things like this can be allowed to happen.













The plan for this airport exists because someone with enough money wants it to exist. The mayor of Grand Isle didn't wake up one morning and decide it would be cool to land a Bombardier 850 on the old grass air strip on Elmer's. I very seriously doubt the man could even spell Bombardier. He sure as hell can not pronounce it.

There is some f**kery afoot for sure. At any given point in time there are probably 4 people on that lump that can afford a plane. The problem is what do you do with them once they land? There are no taxis or Ubers. They aren't going to ride their trashy club car across the bridge.

I just got done watch both seasons of Ozark on Netflix and this is some Marty Byrd shit.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozarks good


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

E-money said:


> I love this state. It will be my home for my entire time on this earth. But I often just cannot understand how things like this can be allowed to happen.


Until you move to SC


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know what to say except volunteer to canvas new voters in state elections that would displace the current governor or state natural resource committee members.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good news on this: so much hell raised that the airport approval got rescinded.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Of course, we can’t let our guard down because the oily politicians who thought they’d get away with this will be slithering around trying to pull it off some other way. You know the mayor of Grand Isle, master mind that he is, has to find an angle to get paid.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> At least the quality of weed in Grand Isle will improve...
> 
> https://www.nola.com/expo/news/erry-2018/09/fa0bb287f68214/an-airport-in-a-wildlife-refug.html
> 
> ...


Remember when Gov Edwards used to keep a mountain of coke on his desk in plain sight ?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Canebrake51 said:


> Of course, we can’t let our guard down because the oily politicians who thought they’d get away with this will be slithering around trying to pull it off some other way.


BINGO



Canebrake51 said:


> You know the mayor of Grand Isle, master mind that he is, has to find an angle to get paid.


He's a scum bag 

https://www.theadvocate.com/new_orl...cle_70346873-6510-5485-9e95-0401cc3ee37e.html


And a giant wuss



> “While all of this was happening, Mr. Camardelle was crying hysterically and uncontrollably, at times lying on the floor,” the lawsuit says. “At one point during this traumatic event, Mr. Camardelle thought he was having a heart attack and EMS was called to the police station to check (him) out. He was not having a heart attack.”


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Seymour fish said:


> Remember when Gov Edwards used to keep a mountain of coke on his desk in plain sight ?


I've seen some shit. Sometime around 1999 I got a phone call from one of the Picou girls. A few hours later I found myself trying to kill a rodent in the former governors kitchen. Candy must have been about 35 at the time


----------

